# a77 issue



## eseel (May 4, 2012)

I am a videographer by trade and may be using the wrong terms for my issue so excuse me if I misspeak.  I have the A77 and when I shoot either photos or video, the camera is changing what seems to be the Iris as I move around.  I manually set the ISO but it is not fixing the issue.  What would cause this effect of the Iris (or the amount of light entering the frame) changing? Thanks.


----------



## ConradM (May 4, 2012)

eseel said:


> I am a videographer by trade and may be using the wrong terms for my issue so excuse me if I misspeak.  I have the A77 and when I shoot either photos or video, the camera is changing what seems to be the Iris as I move around.  I manually set the ISO but it is not fixing the issue.  What would cause this effect of the Iris (or the amount of light entering the frame) changing? Thanks.



If you're not shooting in manual, or aperture mode, the camera will constantly adjust shutter speed and aperture (iris). You need to set the camera to manual and set the aperture and shutter speed yourself. But really you should read the manual that came with the camera.


----------

